# Pakistani actress alleges Indian mag doctored nude photos



## Chelydra (Dec 5, 2011)

> New Delhi (CNN) -- A Pakistani actress wants to sue an Indian magazine for publishing a nude photo that she alleges was doctored.
> 
> *On its website, FHM India featured actress Veena Malik nude on the cover of the December issue. In the photograph, Malik is holding what looks like a grenade in her right hand and her upper left arm bears the letters ISI, the acronym for Pakistan's powerful Inter-Services Intelligence agency.*
> 
> ...





She is actually pretty hot


----------



## Ae (Dec 5, 2011)

She looks like that with make-up?


----------



## Karsh (Dec 6, 2011)

They're right though.
Why ARE the world's most expensive phones so useless?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 6, 2011)

> Malik said she never agreed to pose nude, the prospect of which sparked outrage in her homeland.



They've got one hell of a photoshopper working for the magazine.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 6, 2011)

It's really not that uncommon to photoshop this, the only reason why this is making any real news is because of his status and her previous allegations about the spot-fixing stuff. Normally, this gets shoveled under the carpet with a settlement, really quick.


----------



## Mael (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll Pak her 'stan.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 6, 2011)

Now, are fake nude pictures of Muslim women more or less offensive than the Muhammad cartoons?

I'm thinking somewhat more offensive, since Muhammad is dead and can not personaly suffer from the cartoons, while living Muslims have their reputation to consider (especially in matters involving sexuality).


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 6, 2011)

mr_shadow said:


> Now, are fake nude pictures of Muslim women more or less offensive than the Muhammad cartoons?
> 
> I'm thinking somewhat more offensive, since Muhammad is dead and can not personaly suffer from the cartoons, while living Muslims have their reputation to consider (especially in matters involving sexuality).



I think most Muslims were offended not because the Prophet couldn't defend himself but because the Prophet to Islam is what Jesus is to Christianity. A symbol and benchmark for those that follow, so if you make fun out of it, people are going to be upset. Real Christians don't like it when you make fun of Jesus, just as much real Muslims don't like it when you make fun of their Prophet.

Furthermore, that whole cartoon of the Prophet was treated with the worst kinds of double-standards I've seen. However, some of the people in Pakistan are the worst kinds of hypocrites I've seen as well, so this could just be a publicity stunt to distance herself from the criticisms.


----------

